# Bluetooth, cannot l2ping phone, sdpd not starting

## JanErik

Trying to get Bluetooth working between an IBM X40 (Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1668:2441 Actiontec Electronics, Inc. [hex] BMDC-2 IBM Bluetooth III w.56k) and a Nokia E60.

I have followed this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml.

Installed bluez-libs and bluez-utils version 3.36.

After editing the hcid.conf file, I restart bluetooth and it shows:

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ]

```

The sdpd does not start, is this critical? What does it do and what does it depend on? I do not even have an sdpd binary.

I am able to open the rfcomm interface to the phone though.

Trying to ping the paired phone does not work either:

```

# l2ping PHONEBTMAC

Ping: PHONEBTMAC from LAPTOPBTMAC (data size 44) ...

0 bytes from PHONEBTMAC id 0 time 92.88ms

0 bytes from PHONEBTMAC id 1 time 33.71ms

0 bytes from PHONEBTMAC id 2 time 33.75ms

0 bytes from PHONEBTMAC id 3 time 33.76ms

0 bytes from PHONEBTMAC id 4 time 29.75ms

Send failed: Connection reset by peer
```

What should I do to get this working?

Have installed kdebluetooth and am able to browse files on the phone. About the performance, I get only about 47 KB/s transferring files, should it not be double that?

Have not yet tried to set it up as a 3G modem, which is the main purpose.

----------

## JanErik

No experiences?

----------

## lindegur

I have observed the same issue. Bluetooth works relatively fine on my machines.

There is a useflag old-daemons that should install sdpd. Since sdpd is documented to be an old deprecated daemon, it looks that it will be fine not having it.

----------

